# Monterey/Carmel Area Groups



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey all... moving to Carmel next week and I'm looking for some clubs/groups to ride with. Any information would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drotti (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out 
http://www.vcmonterey.org/


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks. A little upset to be leaving Hawaii, but seems like Monterey is going to be nice. Guess I better stock up on long-sleeves!!


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

boysa said:


> Thanks. A little upset to be leaving Hawaii, but seems like Monterey is going to be nice. Guess I better stock up on long-sleeves!!


Fog will be the other thing to get used to.


----------

